# Ribs and Blueberry wine!



## masta (Jun 9, 2007)

We love BBQ ribs and yesterday I tried cooking some on the grill instead of slow cooking them in the oven. They came out great but I still want to get a real smoker so I do this properly. 


Prepped the ribs early in the morning by removing the membrane on the back side and giving them a gooddose of Mojjo, then wrapping in plastic wrap and putting back into the fridge. 


By using just one burner on the grill on low I can achieve the proper temp in the grill of 215-220 degrees. I picked up some hickory chips and placed them under the grates but didn't get much smoke until the end of the cooking.











After 6 hrs of rotating the ribs (the rack closest to the front gets more heat) and spritzing them with apple juice every 45 mins they were done. 










Time to add the sauce and two racks got the old stand by KC Masterpiece and one rack was kicked up with a special hotmaple BBQ sauce from the back woods of Maine which is awesome!!






My Weber is almost 10 yrs old and the wooden side rack was in back shape so I picked up 1/8" thick piece of 304stainless steel and it is held in place with some Gorilla glue. 








After hitting the ribs with some sauce over medium high heat it is time to eat!








Since the maple sauce was from our great friend Frank I decided to serve a bottle of his Wild Blueberry wine. It is excellent with a lower alcohol level and a nice balance of fruit and sweetness!






Up here in the NE we use seashell lights on the deck not just leftover Xmas lights!













*Edited by: masta *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 9, 2007)

My mouth is watering....


Nice pool Masta.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks Masta, now Im gonna have to get something to eat!


----------



## Waldo (Jun 9, 2007)

Making me hongry!!!! I love ribs and them look yummy !!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 9, 2007)

Those look really go Masta! You have some patience to cook them that long without eating sooner. Did you ever try venison ribs barbequed? I did up some a few weeks ago and they were really tasty, not as fatty as portk- which is better for my heart.









Those shells are a great idea.


----------



## daveb50 (Jun 10, 2007)

Masta, Those ribs have my mouth watering. Nothing better on the grill. I'll have to fix somenext weekend.Love thatKC Masterpiece original sauce too, it's great.
Dave


----------



## smurfe (Jun 10, 2007)

MMMMMMM.. KC Masterpiece. On those wood chips, did you soak them overnight? This is a great use for those oak cubes after oaking a wine as well. I always save them and then throw them in a big butter dish with water or even some wine. Soak them overnight and they normally smoke pretty good. 


Most meats take in the smoke flavor in the early stages of cooking. Once it reaches a certain temperature (can't remember off the top of my hear) it will no longer absorb the smoke flavor. 


Gotta get me some more ribs. Me and my partner from work BBQ'd a few racks a couple weekends ago. I can still taste them. I bet that Blueberry wine was a great match with those ribs as well. Excellent job, you have me salivating!


----------



## masta (Jun 11, 2007)

I did soak the chips but the problem was the location of the foil pans I had them in. In the picture they are on top of the flavorizer bar over the burner which isn't hot enough but if I moved the flavorizer bar and put directly on the burner it was too hot.
Bottom line is I need a real smoker then I could do other meats and fish.


----------



## Dean (Jun 11, 2007)

Masta, if you create thin foil bags or pouches, and lay them vertical across 3 flavorizer bars, you might get the heat you need for smoke. Just poke some holes in the foil with a fork. Just remember, shiny side of the foil inward.


----------



## masta (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks Dean I will try that.


----------

